# Oct 17th, Stockton, CA Car Show/Swap Meet (bike show?)



## M.Martian (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess this is the next/similar show to the one back in July that some of us made it to.

Car Show/Swap Meet
October 17 
Location: All Grounds
Info: (209) 948-xxxx
Contact: Carlos De La Torre

I'm trying to figure out my work schedule (get the day off) and wanted to verify with anyone who might know if this car show is going to have a bike show/swap meet tied onto it again.  I'm planning on bringing in some bikes if it's the same as the one back in July.  If that's the case, I need to get the day off.

Anyone know?


----------



## slick (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, Tony will have a bike show again. I have the flyer on it. It's a great show to attend! I was there and will be there again! The overall show is great because it's a car show/swap meet, bike show/swapmeet, and a Model car show and swapmeet! I highly encourage everyone in the area to come and bring bikes. He has trophies for multiple classes. The show is indoors so rain or shine, BE THERE!!!


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 16, 2010)

cool.  I actually picked up my Schwinn springer from Tony at the July show.  It's now on the bike which I plan on bringing there with me.  Granted I will bring a few other bikes along with that one.  I just have to see if I can get the whole day off or just post-pone any service calls until after 3pm.


----------



## M.Martian (Oct 18, 2010)

I've got my pics of the show up on my gallery

http://gallery.me.com/mark.martinez#100149&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow it looks like it was a great show.  I really like the red Schwinn Cantilever board track racer looking bike. (IMG  8901)  Is that Tony's Bike?  

Johnny


----------



## M.Martian (Oct 23, 2010)

With the upside down handlebar stem?  Yeah, that was one of Tony's.  Very cool looking bike.


----------

